
Raspberry Pi 2 in a Micro Data Centre for Big Data and Video Streaming [pdf] - KingBear
http://eprints.eemcs.utwente.nl/26954/01/20160408_capabilities-raspberry-pi-eprintsversion.pdf
======
KingBear
Do micro data centres have any future potential?

~~~
brudgers
Absent an economic analysis anchored in the requirements of an actual data
center, it's hard to know. I'd like to see one comparing this horizontal
approach to scaling to a more vertical one. The paper seems more along the
lines of possible rather than practical.

